# New Satin Litter =o)



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

...Or should I say, *hopefully* there will be satins in this litter, both parents are carriers  And by my calculations all babies should be Dove, with a chance of Silver and maybe PEW.

Born yesterday 17th Feb, 8 very chunky babies and no runty ones in sight! 5 girls and 3 boys.

The Girls



















The Boys



















One of the boys has a bruise on his face from what looks like a small nip to his muzzle, I shall see how he fairs over the next couple of days.

Updates as they grow as always!

Willow xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

the owie to the babes face looks like a bite probably an error during the mom's cleaning it off.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

These photo's are gonna be like a spot the difference! lol They have grown well, but like all light furred babies at 5 days old, still look, well...Pink. LOL

There are definately different shades of dove, and maybe silvers in here! 










The Girls



















The Boys










Poorly nose boy all healed up...









And these cos there cute...


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Awww...they 're all piled up there in your nice warm hand. Adorable. Silver fur is barely visible at this stage. Glad poor nose boy healed.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Ah he has healed nicely. I have a buck which I want to kepe as he might become a new stud buck, the mother removed quite a few of the litter and took a bite out of his head before changing her mind, luckily. He has healed up completely too took about 6 days.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Ouch!! The poor little bubba =o( Lucky he is still with you Ian!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Think of labor and delivery x nine or more= want to bite something really hard.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I have assertained that only two of this litter are Satin, which did disappoint me at first, but then I thought, 'Hey, two is better than none!'


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















The Dove is female, and the Silver is male  The boy may end up going to another home, and maybe the girl too... but depending on how they turn out, I may arrange to get litters out of them first. *laughs*

Willow xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Congrats! They are both lovely; I really like the strong tail sets.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I kept on three from this litter, the two satins, and a dove female who was so chunky i couldn't resist! 


















Normal coat dove female (will probably be dark, maybe 'dirty' because she carries chocolate)









Satin dove female









Satin silver Male

I'm happy with how they are turning out!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

They are very beautiful Willow


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

3 and a half weeks old now... kept on silver satin boy and (hopefully) satin carrier dove girl.

I'm REALLY chuffed with these two, such bobby dazzlers!

Silver boy:


















Dove Girl:


























Can you say... NO TAN!!!!!   

Willow xx


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

They are lovely. Your Dove girls ears are super-they look like they've been sprinkled with glitter.  Please excuse my ignorance but is that because she's a satin that the hairs in her ears look iridescent?


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

She isn't satin, but is hopefully a carrier.

The flash on the camera makes ears and whiskers look sparkly 

Wxx


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh I see, thanks  Sorry all, I'm keen to learn but the old brain seems to be having a job keeping up sometimes :lol:


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Beautiful mice Katie, smashing ears 

Watch out though, tan vents have a nasty habit of showing up at about 5-6 weeks :lol:

Sarah xxx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Well here's hoping it doesn't!! LOL

But that would make sense as to why i didn't notice it on my older silver boys until taking pictures of them at 9 weeks! hehehe

If the girl turns out good Sarah, you want her? If you don't i have no problems keeping her believe me, but I see a dove mousie and think of you! LOL

Willow xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Lovely silver tho the eyes are a bit pale. The dove seems way too light; I'd be tempted to call it champagne, except it doesn't have the golden aura.


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

lovely little chunky babies


----------

